# Where in the UK can I buy cheap equipment from?



## I'll_be_back (May 15, 2007)

Apart from ebay and some other retailers who I found in the internet,where can I find equipment such as squat cages,benches,smith machine,free weights,barbells,dumbells,etc.The retailers who I found charged way too much and were overpriced.Do you where I can find a good deal for equipment in the UK?

Any help would be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Ebay is good place to look


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

argos are pretty good i worked out that for the price of a years gym membership you could have some weights, bars, bench, and a multi bench press!!

weights and bars

multi bench

bench


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Its not so much they are over priced mate its just expensive over here.

Look out or ask around for a local gym auction near you they willhave some wicked deals on.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

> Apart from ebay...where I can find a good deal for equipment in the UK?





leanman said:


> Ebay is good place to look


LOL


----------



## Steelstrike (Jun 25, 2009)

shorty those benches/weights might be good if your a real beginner who cant lift much but in 6months time you'd be past those weights probablly so would need to go to the gym 

I'd love my own spare room where i could have a squat cage, benches and loads of weights but no chance at the moment :-(


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

AdZ9 its true that unless you have a large room and loads of cash to buy good expensive gym equipment...then going to the gym is much better for you in the long run!....... but no matter what weights you buy its how you use it that matters.....(ummmm familliar saying?) but you can make light weights feel heavy very easily!!

Robdogs got an ace gym at his house.... here

:lift:


----------



## I'll_be_back (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your responses.

Robdog,I asked them at my local gym and I was told the manager would get back to me so thanks for the tip.

By the way pure fitness on ebay do some great deals and even offer very good discounts on demo/slightly used equipment.


----------

